# Art style Fetishes



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2007)

What's yours?

Please, I'm *NOT referring to ordinary, everyday fetish material such as nudity, bondage, inflation, vore, morph/TF, etc.* fetishes.  I mean more like fetishes over certain _styles_ or _details_ of artistic composition.  Completely ordinary things that you always seem to find yourself doing (subconsciously?) in your own art.

Sort of like your own personal artistic trademarks, little touches that only you seem to care about, and whenever you see another artist doing anything similar in their pieces, the effort alone makes them immediately faveworthy.


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 21, 2007)

Most misleading thread, ever. >_>;

Um, well, I seem to always draw in profile views...but then that's because I don't know how else to draw faces. >_<


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 21, 2007)

I like it when they draw the tufts of fur on male furs' chests... but I dunno how to draw that.


----------



## sashbandit (Sep 21, 2007)

When I draw my faces I can't stand pointy lines it has to be round for some reason


----------



## TheGru (Sep 21, 2007)

I like almost all styles, though my biggest faves are soft styles such as Fluffball's, and peudo realistic such as DarkNatasha's.


----------



## Wolfblade (Sep 21, 2007)

Humor. Most of my drawings have some element of humor (at least attempted) thrown in. Especially the porn.

Because I mean honestly, when you think about it, there's not much that's funnier in this world than the way we were designed to reproduce.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Sep 21, 2007)

....i like curves.....roundness and soft edges...though i prefer it..it is not the only art style i look at...once in a while i will look at different ones...but i still prefer rounded soft edges....and glowing things....


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 21, 2007)

If you want real styles of art, I'm infatuated with Art Deco and Futurism.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2007)

Two of mine are closely related:  Whenever I draw a reptilian anthro, I always sketch out the tail as part of the body, and build the legs in around it (e.g.), such that the line of motion follows the tail instead of the legs.   This has in fact bled over somewhat into my non-reptilian anthros as well.   Most other artists I see sketch out the legs first, then add the tail on behind -- the line of motion flows through the legs (e.g.) and it just doesn't look the same.

The second, again with reptilian anthros, I always seem to choose a pose that clearly depicts the tail between the legs (e.g. this).  Is this to emphasize the tail-first composition?  Or is it some kind of habit?  I don't know, but it is certainly how I drew my first-ever reptilian anthros (e.g.), creatures which, once I stepped back and looked at the finished result, simply _horrified_ me.  Maybe even artistically scarred me.  I dunno, but it certainly became a trend.

I also seem to be a sucker for this type of pose:  3/4's view with the character's weight centered over one leg, leaving the other leg at full stretch, and with one or both arms held in a mid-neutral, neither relaxed nor held "up".


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 21, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> *ordinary, everyday fetish material such as nudity, bondage, inflation, vore, morph/TF, etc.*



One truly knows that they have assumed the very pinnacle of society when these things are everyday and wholly accepted.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 21, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> One truly knows that they have assumed the very pinnacle of society when these things are everyday and wholly accepted.


Ha ha... exactly.

I'm a big fan of really sketchy stuff.  Lots of excess lines almost randomly placed, sharp corners mixed with round ones.  I draw like that a lot, although it might just be out of laziness.


----------



## sashbandit (Sep 21, 2007)

lol bondage is an everyday thing now.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2007)

My concept sketches always tend towards being very rough and scribbly, too.



> ...everyday *and* wholly accepted.


Everyday, yes, wholly accepted... well, not by me.


----------



## KristynLioness (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a tremendous amount of respect for sculptors and those that can make realistic well-formed plushies. 

For 2D art I'm impressed if an artist is able to make their subjects come to life. It seems like the ones with ultra toony styles are the ones that are most skilled at doing this. I also love when an artist does realism well WITHOUT any filters or brushes or heavy photo reference.


----------



## koutoni (Sep 21, 2007)

[size=medium][align=center]lately i've been drawing animal ears in  a specific way, nine times outta ten.  they're long and pointyish, slender with fluffs at the base and tips, and the insides are swirls.  *dork*

oh and i love shoulder/elbow/hip/knee blushies. :3 [/align][/size]


----------



## Jelly (Sep 22, 2007)

HANDS. I was trying to draw Gerald McBoingBoing's mom to tinker with the UPA stuff, and that came out fine, but I spent about 20 minutes trying to make my hands look less detailed and more dynamic/malleable. I failed, the hands are pretty good...and I couldn't bring myself to turn them into wedges or bendy fingers. :/


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 22, 2007)

i always have to rub any smug out


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 22, 2007)

I always hide the goods. Whether by a well placed uniform or props. So you might be able to see the leg all the way up to it, but you can't see it. Kind of a tease.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 22, 2007)

I can sympathize with that.  Despite that I draw virtualy all of my anthros in the nude (and personal trademark/fetish #2, postures that display the nether regions), the "goods" are always covered by a layer of pelage.  Nothing to see there.


----------



## Esplender (Sep 22, 2007)

I liek it when they take nekkid pix of women.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 22, 2007)

Ahem, Esplender, read thread and apply grey matter before replying.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 22, 2007)

I tend to draw heads in 3/4 profile, facing away with the eyes looking straight out at the viewer. "It's a bad habit, but one I find very hard to break."

However, I tend to fav artists who do something in a style I know I, personally, wouldn't be capable of. I just don't like my own art enough to think anything that looks like it is any good.


----------



## Kilehye (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure if I understand the topic 100%, but I looove long ears and long tails. My two non-avian characters have them (while one avian has long hair, the other has horns, but both have long tails as well).
I also really enjoy drawing and seeing profile views but I try not to do them all the time since that would become boring.
Sketches, more often than not, look better to me than a lined or colored equivalent too.


----------



## webkilla (Sep 23, 2007)

my style fetish?

the obviously hand drawn - anyone take a look at my comic and tell me its not drawn IN HAND... and it looks slightly pixelated too even 

i like this because a lot of comics tend to look, imo, 'too good', as if done by pros who just... well.. just do it to pay off the morgage if you know what i mean


----------

